# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Does anyone have a outdoor freshwater pool - need advice

## Fairy Floss

We are looking at putting in a freshwater in ground, outdoor freshwater pool. We live in sunny Sydney, Australia. 
We are not sure if we should get a ironiser or ozone generator to sanitise it.  
It's hard to find consumers who have one.  
So would love any advice you can offer. 
Thanks

----------


## Geoff2005

Don't know about those two paths but I've used a Chemigem that auto adds chlorine and acid, and if I put another pool in would use it again. 
One thing you should examine with any method is how long the pump will need to run each day to do a satisfactory job. With the Chemigem I can get a way with 2 - 3hrs in summer and 1hr in winter. Makes a big difference to power costs, some people I know with salt pools need plus 8hrs per day to get the right levels of sanitiser

----------


## dynamictiger

Please forget ozone or ionisers...neither is great tech just a trap for the unwary or unknowing.

----------


## scubabob

Geoff2025, how big is your pool and what sort of filter are you using?  2-3 hours in summer might be ok to keep your water chemistry but is the water being filtered?  The idea of a filter is to remove minute particles - skin, body fats and oils, leaf matter, bug matter, etc., most of which you cant even see.   To the best of my knowledge (and i have done a few courses through SPASA) the entire contents of your pool should go through the filter twice a day.  Easy to work out but i dont think 2-3 hours will do that

----------


## Geoff2005

Pool is 55kl, has a KleevaKleena running most of the time, and water is very clear.
Using 1.5hp pump and large sandfilter.

----------

